# Protect Word Document From Copy,Cut,Paste



## jazekeet (Apr 28, 1999)

Guys,
Can I do that? Adobe Acrobat Reader has no copy & paste function (or is there?). I am using MS Word 97 & Word 2000.

Gracias
Keet

------------------


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Maybe it's me, but I don't have any idea what you are asking--can you clarify?


----------



## jazekeet (Apr 28, 1999)

I was in a rush..forgot to explain. Is there a way I can disable copy and paste in MS Word Document? I do not want other party to easily copy my work and paste it to a new document? That is when I send the document over via e-mail to my clients.

Gracias
Keet

------------------


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Not that I've ever heard of. Even PDF files allow cut and paste. You can't edit them, and cut and paste messes up formatting so you wouldn't want to copy a book or anything, but if you just want a paragraph or two it works fine.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Larry's right with regarding to sending a document. You may want to consider posting the documents on a web site, if you have one, as there are protections you can institute there to prevent copying and pasting, although they are by no means full proof.


----------

